# Sometimes it's just better to stay in bed....!!!!!!!



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess you can call this a rant, throwing a fit, or just pitching a bitch….Either way you look at it, it a real pisser. Here's the stories:

On October 3rd, I bought a new 2012 Chevy 4 door crewcab pickup…..I had several things added to it, including new step rails, bedliner, etc. I wanted a new fiberglass tunneu cover also, so I ordered one from the company that makes them for Chevrolet customers. The dealer sends the customers over to this company, they take down all in info, such as matching the color to the truck, bed size, type, etc. After everything was put on that I wanted, I headed there. All information was taken, and the lady said it would take about 3 weeks to get it in. I asked her if she needed to measure the bed….." No…I got it". I pay for it and leave…..

Yesterday they call and the cover is in, come up about 10:00am, and we'll put it on. After drinking the right amount of coffee so I could drive, get my eye open, and my heart started, I went to town about 12 miles away. The guy had it on the forklift ready to put on….guess what? It's the wrong size….!!!!! The color was a perfect match, but the cover was too long…...what a pisser..!! The guy gets on the phone to the company who makes these covers in Elkheart, Indiana, and orders another, plus an email, and a rush job….maybe 2 weeks (yea right)....Ok…that's that. I'll have to wait another 2-3 weeks for another one….....THEN…...
I head down to Sears to look at and possibly buy a new roll-around tool box for the shop. I pick out the big double-decker that I want with plenty of drawers up top and bigger drawers on the bottom, and on casters.
I tried several others, and the drawers seemed flimsy, and the ball bearing slides were terrible fitting…The one I bought seemed better, so they go to load it in the truck (the one without the cover), and the drawers started falling out, and 3 of them actually came apart, and pulled off the inside of the cabinet….Guess what?
It was the only one they had in that style, and it was on sale (I should of known better). The lady said "Do you want me to order another for you"? " Hell no lady, it'll be just as bad as this one" ...I got to looking closer at some of the other ones, and they were falling apart. A made in China tool box, and a tunneu cover that didn't fit….I hope I make it home before something else happens…...I need lots more coffee…...So far, that's my morning….I think I'll take a nap after I eat dinner…..The end of my griping, and bending your ears….
Oh yea…..I've decided to build my own tool boxes in the shop. I know they'll be better than what I can buy from places like Sears, HD, or Lowes. Ok…I'm really done now…..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Buying a truck is a painful experience these days. Didn't use to be. Build your tool boxes. You'll never do better than that.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I commend your attempt to keep the economy moving…............


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

That sucks, sometimes it seems that nothing can go right. On a brighter note, the new truck sounds nice!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

When I moved to WV, I walked into the Ford place an exclaimed that I wanted a new F250 SuperDuty crew cab without the lights on the roof. We went through some of the options and I was really getting excited. I hadn't bought a truck in a while and I was expecting about $35,000. I didn't get my truck. What on Earth has happened to truck prices?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, I know it is comparing apples and oranges, but when I went shopping for a standard-duty extended cab pickup last November, I was pleasantly surprised by the prices and discounts being offered. My brand new (at the time) 2011 Chevy Silverado 1500 extended cab with all the basic amenities came in with a sicker of just under $30k, and an actual price, after rebates and discounts of under $21k. Compared th what they are asking for decent passenger cars these days, I felt like it was a bargain.

Maybe they just know that guys with "I-want-the-biggest-truck-you've-got" syndrome can usually be taken advantage of.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Al,
Getting the truck wasn't a painful experience, or even having the ad-ons intalled…..it was the women who didn't have a clue about the cover…I would of at least went out and measured the bed…..that wasn't my job, it was hers..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

redryder,
it was time for a new ride…my other truck was 14 years old, and only had 27, 436 miles on it..all original, and I had no trouble selling it…..a young girl bought it…I got what I was aking, and she was happy, too….lol.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Al maybe you should have pushed for a 30 year mortgage. lol


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

ShaneA, 
the truck is really nice….it's a Z71 4×4, and this sucker is loaded. XM radio, On Star, and the works…It even tells you if you have a low tire, and which one, how much fuel you've used, have much you have left….man, it does it all…...the color is called Victory Red…..it's a beaut…I'll try to post a couple of pixs on here for you to drool over…...lol


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Charlie, you're right about buying a new truck…With all the incentives they throw in, and extras you can talk them into adding on, mine was as about as much as yours was, plus my downpayment from the old truck. So all in all I was pretty happy with the deal….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, I don't want to get your hopes up, or jinx myself, but you know that free three month subscription to XM radio? Mine is still working 11 months later. And they keep sending me letters wanting me to come back. LOL!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I must be at the wrong dealer or one of those suckers you mention. I wasn't getting out of there under $50K. I've still got my trusty Chevy that I've (knock on wood) never had one single problem with. I would like something a little more powerful, though. Hmmmmm…..Unimog.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Charlie, 
Yea, I know about the 3 months on the XM…Wow…11 months? They must have forgot about you….I plan to keep it a while longer after the time period is up.. Maybe they'll forget about me…)

* How can you come back, when you haven't even left yet???**


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 03 ford fx4 ext. 62k, I have neen jonesing for a new one. Probably not a ford. But I HATE buying vehicles, and dont think i would like making a car pmt again. Do they have anything out there getting better than 14mpg? I can see the needle move as I drive down the street…downhill!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Al, that's a nice ride…I even like the color….Is that foreign, or domestic?.. Ever think of trading that for a Hummer? ) You can get them in Yellow, too…...What does that baby get….about 30 miles to the gallon?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Shane: I think this one will get over 14 mpg:


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick: Look at the grill on the truck Al posted. It's a Mercedes.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Shane, 
I was a Ford guy for nearly all my life, but got really tired of the Twin-I beam suspension, and in '94 tried my first Chevy… a suburban….great riding vehicles…So I've been a Chevy guy ever since…I have a '05 Suburban, and now the new ride. I too didn't want any payments, so I saved my nickels to buy it…..Window sticker says 
15 in town, and 21 highway, but they have been doing a little better according to the dealer…of course they will tell you anything for a sale…It's only got about 300 miles on it, so I can't tell anything yet about the milage..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yea, Charlie…I see it now. When I looked I gues I thought it was a Volkswagon…sorry, Al…..lol.
I like the 3 wheeler, Charlie…can't say for sure about the color, but it will haul some firewood for the stove…I'll bet it gets better than 14…..if you keep the battery charged up…...)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok guys, ya'll showed me yours….Now I'll show you mine….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's sweet, Rick. Easy to find in the parking lot, too!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Charlie…..Yea, it is easy to find….it would be a lot sweeter-looking if I had that new tunneau cover on it to match the truck….I'm still p.o.d about that deal, and with Sears, too…....Sears sucks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmmm …. sure is red ….. 
nice wheels you got there Rich… congrat´s

Charlie I want that old pigiao …. we have plenty of the new modell here on the island 
but the old one on the picture wuold be so cool to drive downtown with the toolbox in 
or just geting the dayly grossery´s houled back from the stores … 

Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Dennis…yep…she's red alright, and yes..i do like the wheels, also. American muscle….!!! 
Is that what that little go-runner Charlie posted is called? I thought it was like a little car that the Japanese and Chinese and Vietnamese drove to haul their passengers around in…...


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Nice looking ride Rick. I hope you enjoy it.
Now if your luck should coincide with mine you will have it about 6 weeks before some as%^&*& is too lazy to put his shopping cart in the corral and it bangs your ride.
I think that roadster Charlie posted was Italian(not sure) The ones in Vietnam (Lambrettas) didn't exactly look like that. Best body work I saw on one of them was the one that ran over a mine right in front of me….better them than me and my truck.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you think of the tuck-tuck taxi´s 
the Pigiao is Italien … it cuold be a Wespa too like the scooter a few weeks ago that 
Mads(Mafe) posted in another thread 
they make some with a box instead of the bed

Dennis

edit . sorry misspelled the name its piaggio


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

here is a link to a Danish site where you can see the new one

those who had been in italy knows them they have been all over in the city´s the last 40-50 years

http://www.agerskovcykler.dk/Scooter+-+MC/APE+Trehjulet+scooter-bil.html

and with 112,50 Km pr gallon =~70 miles pr gl. its cheep to get around ….


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Howie,
Thanks for the comment on the truck….I sure like it so far, and it will NOT be going where it can get banged up by shopping carts, old people that don't know how to get out of their cars w/o slamming you with their doors, etc. When not in use, it'll be parked in my shop with my boat…..my old '97 hotrod didn't have a scratch on it, and was clean as a hounds tooth….
Yea… I remember those little vehicles the Vietnamese had. I didn't get to see many of them, as I was in the jungles nearly the whole time there, but I do remember them…...I know what you mean about a mine…..that's how I got hurt…deadly stuff…...


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Dennis, I didn't know much about them, or what they are called. Wow….those things are good on the gas milage….I think my good friend in England must have one of them…..He said he gets that kind of milage on his ride…...Huuuummmm…could he have one…?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Show me how to haul a 4X8 sheet of plywood on one of those little scooters and I might think twice about my F-150!!! heheh!

BTW, congrats on the new truck, even if it IS a chevy. ( Being a Ford guy, I had to throw that in there. )


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey DS251,

The only way I can see that you might haul a sheet of ply is to cut it in half, and MAYBE the halfs will fit…..lol. But I'm betting it'll be tight…...!!!!! I'd like to have one of them little "go runners" just to jitney around in the woods here…)

Hey…no problem on the Ford remark….Remember I said in one of my post I was a Ford guy for years….I still like them, and they have some nice trucks these days (I even looked at them before the Chevys), but just couldn't get the $$$ right on the deal…..


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Probly not a good day to change the blades on your jointer!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Alongiron,

I don't have to worry about that right now…..I sold my jointer a while back, in between one now, but going to order an 8"...just don't know which one yet…I'm looking at a few…..I'll save the fingers for now…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks to all who posted on this topic….Sounds like some nice rides out there. It was a fun thread, not political or religious…just guys talking about their rides, and how much they enjoy them….some interesting pictures of rides you don't see everyday, like Al's yellow ride, or Charlie's little 3 wheel scooter (that would be fun just to tool around town in). LJs is the place to be to just shoot the breeze…...


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Ole buddy, sounds like you had a bad morning, these things come in threes you know, so stay alert. Just kidding.

That's the problem now a days, no one gives a hoot, once they get the money from you, you are just a pain in the butt to them. It's the same here mate, I hope she gets it in the neck from her boss, still at least some one might get a good top cover at a knock down price,...... as long as they like it in red. Good customer service is rare indeed.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, here's my new ride. It will never see a 4×8 sheet of plywood (while I own it) but it could.









A few of my favorite toys is the back up camera that shows a picture on the dash of what you're about to back into, and sensors that turn warning lights on (in the outside mirrors) if a vehicle is in your blind spots. (If the turn signal is on it has a special ding ding warning you not to change lanes.) And there's more. If you're backing up (like out of a parking place or driveway) and another vehicle is approaching it starts dinging at you.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Rick I always get my tonneau covers from Pace Edward, I get the roll top you can walk on it and they don't scratch.
You have a great looking truck Rick.
I am a GMman too


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi David,

Yea, you're right…all they want is the money. And what got me was that the guy who owns the place also intalls the covers, and he acted like it was my fault it didn't fit. Hey..I'm not the one that needs to go out and measure to see if it's gonna fit….that's their job….that ole gal just dropped the ball…That's ok though, he had to re-order one, and eat that one.Maybe he can sell it, but that's not my problem….Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Joe,

That's a very nice looking ride there, bud. I know you're proud of it..It's always nice to get a new ride..kinda of like getting a new tool… I looked at a few trucks that has the same features you're describing, like the back-up camera in the mirror, etc. Nice features, if you want to pay a little extra for them. Mine came with XM radio, OnStar, and all that stuff….Wheather I keep them or not is to be determined….I like the color of your ride, too…. It matches more closely the color of my boat…..)

GMMan: I've had a couple of soft covers before, but wanted one to match the truck, and be water-proof. Never heard of the company you mentioned.. must be in Canada. Thanks for the comment on the truck…I like it.


----------

